# Shop Fox W1816 any one own this?



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

Does any one own this Shop Fox W1816 3HP cyclone dust collector? I can't find any reviews on it searching the web but $982 and free shipping seems like a pretty good deal. 

Shop Fox W1816 3 Horsepower Cyclone Dust Collector:Amazon:Home Improvement

Additional specs: Motor: 3 Horsepower, 220 Volt, single-phase, TEFC Class F , Amps: 22, Cycle/RPM: 60 Hz / 3450 RPM. Impeller size: 14-1/2-Inch, intake hole size: 8-Inch. Maximum air flow: 1489 CFM, maximum static pressure (Inches of water): 10.2-Inch. Filter surface area: 90.42-Square Feet. each, filter Material: Spun bond polyester, 99.9% efficiency from 0.2-2 microns, sound level: 83 dB.

Bill


----------

